# Merhow trailers?



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about Merhow trailers? Any experiences, good or bad?

Thanks!


----------



## Felix2010 (Dec 12, 2010)

We bought a 1991 bumper pull 2 horse recently and have been very happy with it. The trailer, as old as it is, was in very good shape and with a little work has been serving us well. Contacted Merhow for wiring diagram and they were very happy to oblige which allowed us to fix a little bit of wiring issue. What are you looking at?


----------



## Team Penner (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a 2008 Merhow Equistar 3 horse slant with the weekend package living quarters. For me this has been a great trailer. I would recommend the Merhow brand to anyone.


----------

